# Farm E - August 2012



## UEP-Wales (Aug 18, 2012)

*Farm E (Somewhere in England)​*August 2012​
I want to start this report off with a poem that I discovered in situ, written by the former owner of Farm E, Mrs E.







There isn't really much to say about Farm E apart from it is a 5 bedroom small holding property somwhere in England. 
It appears that an eldery lady, Mrs E, resided here on her own with only the odd careworker visiting for company.






The building appears to be in a generally good condition in most areas, however, there are signs of floors starting to give way in a couple of rooms as well as a room that has been declared as "Unsafe". Walls are crumbling, paint is pealing and ceilings are falling and considering Mrs E passed away in just October / November 2011, I can't help but think that she must have been living in similar conditions to which I experienced on my visit.














































































































As a sign of respect, I removed my trademark hoody for this explore and took a moment in silence... RIP Mrs E.










Thank you for taking the time to read this report, I hope you've enjoyed it!​


----------



## sonyes (Aug 18, 2012)

Nice report, and excellent pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Judderman62 (Aug 18, 2012)

nice pics fella.

you're a little out on you dates - she was still alive and received a visit on Christmas day last year and indeed was still living there this January !!!!

Interesting to see it's still accessible as I believe it has been sold at auction.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 18, 2012)

Judderman62 said:


> nice pics fella.
> 
> you're a little out on you dates - she was still alive and received a visit on Christmas day last year and indeed was still living there this January !!!!
> 
> Interesting to see it's still accessible as I believe it has been sold at auction.



Oh really?! I was told she had passed away at the end of October! Can I ask how you know she was still living there during January, PM if it gives the location away or anything of course 

Cheers


----------



## Judderman62 (Aug 18, 2012)

Urbex-SW said:


> Oh really?! I was told she had passed away at the end of October! Can I ask how you know she was still living there during January, PM if it gives the location away or anything of course
> 
> Cheers



Yeah no problem. When we went the log from the care workers was still in there in a folder - it showed them visiting her on Christmas day 2011 and last entry was some date in January 2012 (don't recall exact date) - no further entries after this. 

It did feel a bit odd after that knowing we were wandering round someones home that they still lived in a mere 5 months previous !!!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 18, 2012)

Judderman62 said:


> Yeah no problem. When we went the log from the care workers was still in there in a folder - it showed them visiting her on Christmas day 2011 and last entry was some date in January 2012 (don't recall exact date) - no further entries after this.
> 
> It did feel a bit odd after that knowing we were wandering round someones home that they still lived in a mere 5 months previous !!!



I was actually hoping to see that log but things have been cleared out quite a bit by the looks of it, thanks very much for the info though, I will correct things in a little bit. I know what you mean about feeling odd, I felt the same as I walked around - a little more now knowing she had passed later than first thought.

It's very sad to think that she lived in a property that appears to have been falling apart around her


----------



## Judderman62 (Aug 18, 2012)

Urbex-SW said:


> I was actually hoping to see that log but things have been cleared out quite a bit by the looks of it, thanks very much for the info though, I will correct things in a little bit. I know what you mean about feeling odd, I felt the same as I walked around - a little more now knowing she had passed later than first thought.
> 
> It's very sad to think that she lived in a property that appears to have been falling apart around her



yes... I guess once you are on the home straight you see no point in moving and maybe she'd lived there a very long time/all her life so did not want to move.

i suspect she may have lived in just a few rooms - the newish looking shower cubicle on the ground floor might hint at her not going upstairs at all ?


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 18, 2012)

Judderman62 said:


> yes... I guess once you are on the home straight you see no point in moving and maybe she'd lived there a very long time/all her life so did not want to move.
> 
> i suspect she may have lived in just a few rooms - the newish looking shower cubicle on the ground floor might hint at her not going upstairs at all ?



That did cross my mind when I saw the shower but then I didn't see any toilet down stairs, I did get the feeling that she may have just used that half of the building though as a small stair case led to a further two bedrooms, bathroom and what could be a study.

I find locations like this are very hard to get the "true" story to how it became derelict and it's history, I have been able to find very little to do with it's past which is a great shame as I know there is a past out there!


----------



## Judderman62 (Aug 18, 2012)

but then maybe it's also nice that some things are left unclear and to each viewers imagination 

(did I send quite poncey there ? )


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 18, 2012)

Lovely place aint it


----------



## Judderman62 (Aug 18, 2012)

yep I loved it... musta been nice living there on nice summer days


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 18, 2012)

Judderman62 said:


> but then maybe it's also nice that some things are left unclear and to each viewers imagination
> 
> (did I send quite poncey there ? )



lol! I think you make a very good point and maybe based on the type of location, it's better that certain information is unknown... Fingers crossed any new owner doesn't just knock this place down and actually takes care of it 



UE-OMJ said:


> Lovely place aint it



It really is mate, so peaceful there too I found. I could picture myself living there, couple of chickens etc, sunrises... Ah got myself dreaming again!


----------



## Lucky Pants (Aug 18, 2012)

It really is mate said:


> Nice pictures , yes, me and the better half found ourselves doin the same sat in the front garden on the log


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 18, 2012)

What a beautiful peaceful place.


----------



## Ratters (Aug 18, 2012)

Nice photos as usual & great report 

We done this in May [I think] & I thought it had been sold already back then....?!?


----------



## Judderman62 (Aug 18, 2012)

I had also heard it had been sold as far back as may


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 18, 2012)

Cheers for the comments all 

I've heard that it was sold but other than that, I don't know of any plans or current owners... lets just hope the place is restored rather than demolished!


----------



## _Nyx_ (Aug 18, 2012)

Lovely place, excellent report & photos


----------



## Trickysteve (Aug 18, 2012)

Still think you needed to find a head for the glasses and wig lol


----------



## Atomager (Aug 19, 2012)

The syrup and and the gigs pic is pure class. Well done. : )


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks very much 

I would have ran for my life if I did come across a head lol!


----------



## Ace247 (Aug 19, 2012)

Nice job buddy..


----------



## pablo73 (Aug 19, 2012)

beautiful house and a very moving poem
thank you


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 19, 2012)

Me likely lovely shots as always  hope you are feeling better too chap


----------



## perjury saint (Aug 19, 2012)

*Crackin that mate! Some ace shots there...*


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Aug 19, 2012)

well done you...beautifully put together..really enjoyed that


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you so much everybody, the kind comments are very much appreciated! 



Priority 7 said:


> Me likely lovely shots as always  hope you are feeling better too chap



Cheers mate, was one of the nicer places I have seen recently! Feeling a little better, well I can talk and eat properly now which is a vast improvement lol! Thanks for asking!


----------



## explorer101 (Aug 19, 2012)

Great report! the wig startled me a little! haha

You can still see the beauty here.

L x


----------



## Pedrfardd (Aug 20, 2012)

Great report - moving photos..


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow, what a moving explore, perfectly documented, beautiful photographs


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 20, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Wow, what a moving explore, perfectly documented, beautiful photographs



Aww cheers mate, means alot as you know! It really was an honour to document Farm E and it got alot of emotions going!


----------



## neilw5112 (Aug 21, 2012)

nice work fella


----------



## Mars Lander (Aug 21, 2012)

Cracking shots of this gem of a place


----------



## kehumff (Aug 21, 2012)

Great pics, that note about the unsafe floor would have done it for me......i would have had to leave at once


----------



## corn_flake88 (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice find!
Amazing photos.


----------



## TranKmasT (Aug 21, 2012)

kehumff said:


> Great pics, that note about the unsafe floor would have done it for me......i would have had to leave at once


I now what you mean. I did a full risk assessment when I was there before crawling on my belly to distribute my weight before taking a shot of the piano. Also after stepping on the dead crow, twice, I pushed it more into the corner so other explorers could avoid it. I've since learnt the crow as gone.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 23, 2012)

Cheers again guys, very much appreciated!



TranKmasT said:


> I now what you mean. I did a full risk assessment when I was there before crawling on my belly to distribute my weight before taking a shot of the piano. Also after stepping on the dead crow, twice, I pushed it more into the corner so other explorers could avoid it. I've since learnt the crow as gone.



Do you mean to say that you didn't wear a safety helmet too?! Risking your life a little bit there weren't you! The floor was funny mind as I didn't notice until I got to the piano that it had dropped about 3ft in the corner! 

Not too sure why that room was in such a state but the ceiling was leaking (but fine up stairs) floor was shot, mould everywhere and just generally fooked


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 23, 2012)

Very very nice indeed, great stuff!


----------

